# Recommended Reading



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Information and methods for recovery are available in books and manuals for anyone to look into at their leisure, and many good titles have been mentioned here at different times, but because threads come and go, that can get lost and so I always felt it would be a good idea to have a place where that information could collect.

When someone has questions, often the best thing you can do is recommend a good title that can help give them a fuller picture, or explain a technique, in a way that would be hard to do on a board without almost writing a book yourself. So why not just do that?

It could be specifically about DP/DR, or it could be about mental health issues in general. It could be theory or method, self-help, academic, or something more out of left-field; just whatever has helped in your recovery that you think might help someone else, and say something about why you found it particularly helpful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

An obvious one would be Feeling Unreal, by Daphne Simeon/Jeffrey Abugal.

http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Unreal-Depersonalization-Disorder-Loss/dp/0195385217/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382195482&sr=1-1&keywords=feeling+unreal

Although mostly just an overview, I found it very validating at the time because it helped me see that I wasn't completely alien and alone with these symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

When people are new to recovery and still actively traumatised, I often recommend two things:

Firstly EMDR. I used the official manual by creator Francine Shapiro, but it was expensive, so a good self-help alternative might be Do-it-yourself Eye Movement Technique for emotional Healing, by Mathew McKay and Fred Friedberg.

http://www.amazon.com/Do-It-Yourself-Movement-Techniques-Emotional-Healing/dp/1572242566

EMDR was the first thing that made any inroads into my traumatic symptoms.

Secondly, Trauma Releasing Exercises (TRE), by David Berceli (thanks to Pablo for the recommendation).

These are a series of therapeutic physical exercises designed to help release trapped physical trauma.

http://traumaprevention.com/store/

There's a manual and video (dvd and download).


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

After I'd cleared much of my stronger affect, I needed something more subtle and I turned to Focusing by Eugene Gendlin.

http://www.amazon.com/Focusing-Eugene-T-Gendlin/dp/0553278339

This became the corner stone of everything I do because it is universal and can be used with any other approach. Gendlin observed that, almost regardless of the type of therapy involved, the ones who got better were all doing something internally the others were not. He put it into steps and called it Focusing. He first coined the term "felt sense," which is a premise now used extensively in many modern therapies.

Why it was so different and helpful to me was because it allowed me, for the first time, just to be fuzzy and not be concerned with the millions of details buzzing around in my head. I could let it be a blur and, out of that, allow an overall sense of things to emerge. Once it does, you attach a key-word or phrase to it, and if it's right and it clicks, something inside shifts and you have taken a step forward.

His therapists guide, Focusing Orientated Psychotherapy is quite brilliant.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Selig said:


> Where's Sandy? I know she has tons of reading material.


Selig, it seems this topic has been started before a numbere of times. I'd say it should be pinned -- in a books section or the links section. I don't know where it is.

I've listed a number of books in other threads as well.

Also, anyone can see a number of book recommendations on my webstie, under Links (and a subsection w/books, films, etc.)

http://www.dreamchild.net


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Le Chat said:


> Selig, it seems this topic has been started before a numbere of times. I'd say it should be pinned -- in a books section or the links section. I don't know where it is.
> 
> I've listed a number of books in other threads as well.
> 
> ...


That's the reason I started it, that recommendations get listed over and over but that information gets scattered and lost. I spoke to Selig about it being a sticky before starting it, so that was the intention, and it's there if people want to use it.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Personality Types and The Wisdom of The Enneagram.

They don't deal with DP specifically, but the information contained within can be used for self-knowledge and self-healing, since it ultimately doesn't matter whether you have DP, anxiety, depression, drug addiction, etc. The underlying issues of each personality type are the same.

They will give you a clear picture of your basic personality type: your warning signs, how you (negatively) deal with stress and what to do to achieve psychological and spiritual health.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I like 'Hope and Help for your Nerves' by Dr Claire Weekes


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Haumea said:


> Personality Types and The Wisdom of The Enneagram.
> 
> They don't deal with DP specifically, but the information contained within can be used for self-knowledge and self-healing, since it ultimately doesn't matter whether you have DP, anxiety, depression, drug addiction, etc. The underlying issues of each personality type are the same.
> 
> They will give you a clear picture of your basic personality type: your warning signs, how you (negatively) deal with stress and what to do to achieve psychological and spiritual health.


I've heard you talk about personality types and found it very interesting, but didn't know if there was a text I could look up to find out more about it. I've also heard mention of Alice Miller and Claire Weekes, but forgot their names, so that nicely illustrates the purpose of this thread


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been reading "Healing the Shame That Binds You" by Jonh Bradshaw. It's about toxic shame, which is an often ignored, but core personality flaw that many people have. I picked it up because I've come to realize that toxic shame is the root of many of my emotional issues, as I am sure it it is for others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Two more:

Waking the Tiger, by Peter Levine.

Although I'm not sure just how much Somatic Experiencing itself helped me, as theory I found this book to be the most credible explanation of what I was experiencing at the time, and so I think it's well worth a read.

http://www.amazon.com/Waking-Tiger-Transform-Overwhelming-Experiences/dp/155643233X

Thanks to the person who first told me about this approach in chat a few years ago, sorry I can't recall their username. It did take me in a new direction after I had hit a plateau.

EDIT: I saw a mention of Peter levine's work on the boards, so for those who are interested in Somatic Experiencing, he has a practical manual (book and cd): Healing Trauma

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Trauma-Pioneering-Program-Restoring/dp/159179658X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1383167686&sr=1-1&keywords=peter+levine+healing+trauma

The High Performance Mind, by Anna Wise.

This was very useful to me because, as a neurofeedback practitioner of long standing, she takes the wide and confusing subject of meditation/trance/level of consciousness - call it what you will - and categorises it simply by brain-wave state, which is measurable, and provides you with simple meditations to take you through them. It's a valuable skill to have for deep rest and self-healing.

http://www.amazon.com/High-Performance-Mind-Anna-Wise/dp/0874778506/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382195603&sr=1-1&keywords=the+high+performance+mind


----------



## Jeepers (Feb 10, 2013)

Link to online pdf of 'Waking the Tiger' by Peter Levine:

http://www.oplysning.org/uploads/9/1/4/3/9143605/waking_the_tiger_healing_trauma_the_innate_capacity_to_transform_overwhelming_experiences.pdf

There ya go!


----------



## Jeepers (Feb 10, 2013)

I also found the Jungian psychologist Marion Woodman's books really helpful:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Books/s?ie=UTF8&field-author=Marion%20Woodman&page=1&rh=n%3A266239%2Cp_27%3AMarion%20Woodman

Her area of expertise is Conscious Femininity, which is really about balancing the male and female sides of women and men (learning how to value your inner emotions and set boundaries around them).


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

The linden method and panic away program


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Excellent idea Phantasm!

The New Mood Therapy- Dr. David Burns (C.B.T. workbook)

You Are Not Your Brain The 4 step solution- Jeffery M. Schwartz M.D. and Rebecca Gladding M.D. (Neuroplasticity guide)

Buddha's Brain- Rick Hanson PH.D (Neuroplasticity guide directed towards Buddhism)

The Mindful Way Through Depression- Mark Williams, John Teasdale, Zindel Segal, and Jon Kabat-Zinn (Treating depression through non-reactivity to negative thought patterns.)

These book are likely more helpful if you have already identified your core issues and are looking to effectively manage them. However, they are all wonderful guides to identifying negative thought patterns. Much love


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

@Susto, I've always found the Toa Te Ching inspiring.

@Shapiro, I remember you telling me about You Are Not Your Brain, and how much it changed your perspective.

This is an interesting one I've heard a few people mention on here: Brainspotting.

http://www.brainspotting.pro/page/what-brainspotting

It looks like an offshoot of EMDR - and I can't help thinking this sort of thing is mentioned in standard EMDR literature - but instead of moving the eyes back and forth, once you have located an activating eye position, or "brainspot", you hold it and process whatever comes up in that "line" of trauma. I've just been doing it in an ad-hoc way as an add-on to what I already do, but it actually seems effective.

I've not read this yet, but would but be interested to know if anyone has:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brainspotting-Revolutionary-Therapy-Effective-Change/dp/1604078901


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I was going to mention Claire Weekes, but I see she has already been referenced. Her book was truly revolutionary when it came out. Instead, I'll suggest "The Instinct To Heal" by David Servan-Schreiber. 
He is a psychiatrist/neuroscientist. His book explores some interesting alternative methods outside of the mainstream. 
There is another book called "The Sensitive Person" (?) or something like that, which I hope to read soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Selig said:


> Does anyone have any solid books on a comprehensive view of CBT?


Well, when I wanted to understand CBT I boughthttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Introduction-Cognitive-Behaviour-Therapy-Applications/dp/1848606877/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385288742&sr=1-1&keywords=cbt+introduction

An Introduction to Cognitive Behaviour Therapy, by David Westbrook, Helen Kennerley, and Joan Kirk.

It's like a textbook for students from the Open University, quite easy to read and comprehensive, and a very good summary of the method. CBT was never a huge help to me, but it's a catchbag of methods, so even if it's not for you, there is likely something useful you can take from it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Delicate


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coping-Trauma-Related-Dissociation-Training-Therapists/dp/039370646X/ref=pd_sim_b_5

Coping with Trauma-related Dissociation, by Suzette Boon, Kathy Steele and Ono Van Hart

(I only saw this on the "customers who bought..." list, while posting a link. It looks really interesting and relevant, but I've not read it.)

Last one, maybe by way of a conclusion:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Grief-Recovery-Handbook-Program/dp/0060952733

The Grief Recovery Handbook, by John W. James and Russell Friedman.

Recovery is often likened to a grieving process, and I think this can be taken literally. Loss isn't always bereavement, it can be a change in any kind of circumstance. Any heartbreak or pain.

I know many, like me, found it perplexing that we should be ill when there aught to be some simple natural process of recovery, and perhaps there always was, and it's called grieving. Bringing things back down to a simple human level. What's surprising about this book is just how familiar the issues it adresses are, issues talked frequently about on this forum.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

*bump* Let me add another title -

Embracing Your Inner Critic: Turning Self-Criticism into a Creative Asset - by Hal and Sidra Stone


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Selig said:


> Just ordered a book on Borderline Personality Disorder, as I am interested in it. It's called 'The Angry Heart: Overcoming Borderline and Addictive Disorders'


I like how it says "the angry heart" this is about right


----------

